# skeeter reports



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any mosquito lake reports? ill be heading up there in the morning and i will report on it.. take some pics as well..


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I was told the north end was turning to slush but the south end was still pretty open for the most part but that was a tuesday report. With all this snow I am sure it cooling the water down fast. Monday we had 6-10 inches of snow depending on what end of the lake you were on. Tuesday another 4-6 depending on which end of the lake you were on again. Wendesday started off good as of 6 am we only had 2 inches but by 10 am we had another 4 inches on Rt 88 now we have another 2-3 inches since morning. I have over 2 ft on my back deck rite now. That should cool the lake off fast. We have so much lake effect rite now that if you look close you can see walleye and perch flopping around in the snow. LOL I hope it doesn't freeze too fast with all this snow it wont be good ice. A pond down the road from me looks to be thick slush.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard that the Walleye and Perch in Skeeter are building Snowfish!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Went to lindas(causeway bait shop) walked down to the boat ramp and my foot went right in. The ice is all brown looking on the north side of the causeway. the south end of the causeway is still pretty much open, someone was out in a boat diehard there. there is no safe ice from what i can see. the ice is on its way tho .


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> We have so much lake effect rite now that if you look close you can see walleye and perch flopping around in the snow.


thats funny, i said the same thing at work yesterday. look a perch!

at least that snow looks wet so it'll lose all its insulating capabilities... it really hasnt been "cold" all that long either. thanks for the pics!


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Looks like a slushy


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went up to the north end it is locked up, took the spud with me it went right thru with no problem so ithter this week or next its on,:B like fish in my skilet.
south end is pretty much open stil from north to south


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

wheres the state park in relation to lindas/ causeway, i'm planning a winter trip up there never fished the lake before. def gonna stop in and see linda thanks to this site! planning on early feb. if any of you OGF'ers on this site wanna show us the ropes it would be muuuuch appreciated!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

linda's is right on the rt 88 causeway look up causeway bait shop in mecca ohio,on google. u can look up lake maps on the odnr site. for mosquito. the state park is 9 miles south of the causeway


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Fish Master, have you put new studs in your bike tires yet? I may need a tow.
Counting down


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

nope not yet the bike is undercontruction as we speek hopefully i can fit it in my car.. im to young to walk that far lol..


----------

